# DiDkA needs YOU!



## SacredHeart (Mar 29, 2010)

(mods, is there any way this could be a sticky for a couple of days?)

Hi guys! Told you we wouldn't let a 'no' from DUK keep us down! We've got two ways in which you can help us in the next week. I've been talking with Falcon123, and he's very kindly agreed to let us merge what will be DiDkA's 'Big Test Campaign' and his Big Dipper Weekend to make one event this week. So here we go!

*The Big Dipper Weekend 2010*​
We are looking for volunteers throughout the UK and Northern Ireland who are willing to join in The Big Dipper Weekend.

From *Good Friday (2nd April 2010)*, through to the end of *Monday 5th April 2010*, we are aiming to have people up and down the country testing each and every drink purchased over these four days. This will let us get a firm insight into what is happening throughout the UK over any given period of time. 

*What do I need to do?*

We are looking for people who are willing to buy a pot of *Bayer Diastix*. These are urine testing strips, that test liquids for glucose. They retail at between ?5.00 and ?7.00 from most good chemists.  We are asking that people buy these over the counter. 

To join in, we ask that you test each and every soft drink you buy, write down a few facts, and email your results to us here at DiDkA. It shouldn't take you very long, but it will be invaluable to us in the long term.

*How can I sign up?*

Send us an e-mail to *contact.didka@mail.com *, and let us know where in the country you're located. We'll email you out an information pack, showing you how to test, and the facts that we need you to send us. 

*Don't think you can join in? Don't despair!*​
We're also looking to try and start an online 'viral' (nothing to do with computer viruses, if you're not familiar with the term). Steff gave us the idea for this when she did something similar with her forum avatar.

Part of a forum? Have a facebook? Have a digital camera or webcam? Then you can do this!

Take a picture of yourself (or just of a piece of paper, if you're camera-shy) holding a piece of paper with *www.didka.co.uk* written on it. Make that your profile picture or avatar until next Tuesday. That's it! Information for the Big Dipper Weekend (and more) will be uploaded to the site today and tomorrow. Hopefully the more people that can do this, the more people will want to see what's at that address. Make it nice and clear, get creative. How to do it is up to you!

Please think about joining in, and encouraging your friends and family to do the same. You don't have to have diabetes to join in either, it's open to all. If you can pass this info on to any other forums, sites, etc that might be interested, that's fantastic. A similar rundown of events will be going up on the site shortly. 

So what about it? Will you join us for a weekend of testing? You know you want to!

Becky x


----------



## sasha1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Becky ...

I will get some of the diastixs from chemist tomorrow ... as me and Nathan are going out a couple of times over the weekend ... so only to happy to dip and see ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2010)

Becky, when you say test 'each and every drink' you don't mean canned/bottled drinks where you already know do you? Sorry, just looking for clarification


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 29, 2010)

No, obviously no need to test if it comes from a closed source, such as a can or bottle


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 29, 2010)

I will source be some of those stixs, but not sure if I'm being allowed out this weekend, I think I'm being chained to the garden, I will try and slip doon the road to the boozer at least and have a diet coke, then beer, should I dip the beer? Could be interesting to see how much sugar shows up on the stixs for them, woops sorry I'm rambling, and I ain't in no woodland!


----------



## squidge63 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just sent an email to didka.. I am up for drink testing..


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

Ill do my new avatar abit later with the DiDkA addy in my pic to.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 29, 2010)

I will source the sticks tomoro - then check out the East Kilbride/Glasgow areas

Avitars - well I will leave that to another day


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Ill do my new avatar abit later with the DiDkA addy in my pic to.



This site is useful for shrinking pictures to Avatars (use 80x80 pixels):

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/create-avatar/


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> This site is useful for shrinking pictures to Avatars (use 80x80 pixels):
> 
> http://www.shrinkpictures.com/create-avatar/



Thank you x


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 29, 2010)

I've posted the website on my facebook page and asked people to help if they can x


----------



## am64 (Mar 29, 2010)

if you prefer posting any evidence from any tests good or bad rather than down loading the pack we are trying to get a picture of the problem xxx thks folks more news comming...


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just pushing this up Today's Posts!

DiDkA rules OK!


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 30, 2010)

Changed my DP on FB =) x


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just pushing this up Today's Posts!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 31, 2010)

Have changed my profile pic on facebook with my didka banner  am off to the chemist shortly to get me diastix too...GO DIDKA GO!!!!!!! X


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Just pushing this up Today's Posts!



It's 'stuck' falcon, so it's not going anywhere!


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 31, 2010)

If you are interested in being involved, and would like the information pack, please give me a PM with your email address, and I'll send it out to you!


----------



## runner (Apr 1, 2010)

I have just put a link to the webpage from my 2 websites.  Hope you don't mind, but I have used the (re-sized) logo as a link from one of these.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 1, 2010)

Not a problem! Thanks for that


----------



## am64 (Apr 1, 2010)

runner said:


> I have just put a link to the webpage from my 2 websites.  Hope you don't mind, but I have used the (re-sized) logo as a link from one of these.



no problem runner please spread the word !
 if anyone wants to use the logo to promote the campaign on blogs websites anything no problem xxx


----------



## runner (Apr 1, 2010)

This might seem a daft question, but are we talking about just testing diet drinks from bars, pubs, cafes etc., nothose bought from supermarket and shops?


----------



## Munjeeta (Apr 1, 2010)

Can I just ask... Where do you get diastix from?!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Munjeeta. Any high street chemist - Boots, LLoyds etc, should be able to sell you them over the counter for 5-7 pounds. We're using Bayer ones, where possible, so that we're all using the same equipment


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 1, 2010)

If it's from a closed source, like a bottle or can, then you don't need to. If it comes from a pump, or is delivered open to you, like at a table, and you can't see where it came from, it's best to test


----------



## runner (Apr 1, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> If it's from a closed source, like a bottle or can, then you don't need to. If it comes from a pump, or is delivered open to you, like at a table, and you can't see where it came from, it's best to test



Thanks, just trying to decide if it would be helpful for me to take part, but I'm unlikely to be drinking any in this way.  My thanks to those who are taking the trouble and I hope you get a few hits from my links.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 1, 2010)

Munjeeta said:


> Can I just ask... Where do you get diastix from?!



Got mine from Amazon of all places, I wasn't going near a chemist!


----------



## Munjeeta (Apr 1, 2010)

Got 'em! Bring it on!


----------



## sweetsatin (Apr 1, 2010)

I will deffinately get invilved if it's not too late is that ok?
will put DIDKA on my f/b too
just for curiosity got my daft head on today what if i test the drink & it shows up with
sugar/glucose whatever 
am i allowed to argue with the bar tender & get my money back lol


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2010)

sweetsatin said:


> I will deffinately get invilved if it's not too late is that ok?
> will put DIDKA on my f/b too
> just for curiosity got my daft head on today what if i test the drink & it shows up with sugar/glucose whatever am i allowed to argue with the bar tender & get my money back lol



Not too late -we haven't started yet  Absolutely challenge the bartender if you asked for diet and the Diastix says NO!


----------



## sweetsatin (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for that Northerner
Can i also print off the DIDKA pledge and offer it to the landlords for them to decide wether or not to sign up if they wish to?
sorry for the questions i just want to be doing things right.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2010)

sweetsatin said:


> Thanks for that Northerner
> Can i also print off the DIDKA pledge and offer it to the landlords for them to decide wether or not to sign up if they wish to?
> sorry for the questions i just want to be doing things right.



Becky is the person to help you!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 1, 2010)

I think for the time being I wouldn't print off the Pledge. However, feel free to talk with them about it, and direct them to the site!  If you wanted to talk to them about DiDkA, and if they seem interested, get a manager contact, and we can approach them


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 1, 2010)

Also, do PM me your email if you'd like the information pack for this weekend


----------



## sweetsatin (Apr 1, 2010)

ok will do thanks for that


----------



## cazscot (Apr 1, 2010)

Right - It has only taken me 30 mins but thats my profile pic here and facebook updated .  Have my supply of Diastix ready...


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 1, 2010)

Eee, it's like our own little army. I love it!


----------



## am64 (Apr 1, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Eee, it's like our own little army. I love it!



going good becky ! sorry folks i will be away out of range of all 21st century equipment xxxx so i will find out how it all goes when i back ....!have fun folks


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2010)

Ah yes, you're going to Wales  Sorry Welsh members! Only joking! Have a lovely time am!


----------



## am64 (Apr 1, 2010)

ha we are taking the didgy box just incase we can get the cricket !!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 2, 2010)

It's Day One of the Big Dipper Weekend!

Have you tested your first drink yet? 

Remember, it's not too late to get involved. Check out http://www.didka.co.uk/getinvolved.html for full details, or PM your email for the information pack.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 2, 2010)

oh bum, totally forgot about this  hence i shall not be taking part. How bad does that look eh?


----------



## shiv (Apr 4, 2010)

quick q - are diastix and ketostix the same thing? i have a pot of ketostix which i will use anyway, but i don't want to mess up the validity of the results by using the wrong kind.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 4, 2010)

if ketostix have two pads, then that's fine, because it will test for glucose and ketones. If not, then it'll just be testing for ketones, so won't give any results regarding glucose.


----------



## shiv (Apr 4, 2010)

d'oh. of course. ah well!


----------



## falcon123 (Apr 6, 2010)

In between the F1 qualifying and race I saw some football. Anyway what was Division Two when I were a lad is now the Coca Cola league! Now would it not be cool if one of the teams had DiDkA logos on their shirts! Maybe Gary Mabbut has some influence?


----------



## runner (Apr 7, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> In between the F1 qualifying and race I saw some football. Anyway what was Division Two when I were a lad is now the Coca Cola league! Now would it not be cool if one of the teams had DiDkA logos on their shirts! Maybe Gary Mabbut has some influence?



Great idea, but sadly it won't make them any money and that's what football seems to be about these days.  On the other hand, if a sponsor would take up the campaign and pay to put it on the shirts....


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2010)

I came across this blog today from the US, so I added a comment to tell them about DiDkA (which I see now has over 700 members!):

http://www.diabetessisters.org/blog-central/directors-blog/803-open-letter-to-restaurant-employees


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

becky did anything ever come off that interview you did on radio that we all tuned into a while ago?


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 12, 2010)

Not yet, Steff. I think I've mentally taken a bit of a break over Easter. Back to it now it's done, I think


----------



## am64 (Apr 12, 2010)

and i haven't forgotten either !!


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 12, 2010)

hi i email for a pack but nothing this was before easter we have been out and in both occasion with diastix the drinks were sugar free so i am very happy not like at the school friend party i ask adrienne to draft a letter for me anyway to send to this bowling place


----------



## cocacola (May 3, 2010)

I went to a wedding yesterday. I wasn't too concerned about the meal as I could pick the bits that I wanted to eat.
But I went with my sister to pick up her OH for the evening reception. When  I got back my hubby said he had already got my glass of coke from the bar. He actually saw them pour the coke from a bottle into the glass.
I thought at the time it tasted a bit funny  I now realise after having a mouthful of hubbys full sugar coke this morning, that it wasn't diet coke I was given last night 
I have now ordered some glucose/protein testing from Ebay  I usually take my bottles of diet coke with me when I go out, which isn't very often. But the bottles were in the car.
My BG were 7.7 about 3 hours later and 6.2 this morning. No alcohol involved


----------

